# Squeaky washing machine



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

sydneymath said:


> I have a wonderful Maytag washer, bought in 1971, used ever since. No problems whatsoever - till now. It has developed a LOUD squeak, almost a groan. I don't know anything about washers, but the sound makes me want to go pour in a quart of oil (just kidding) or use WD40, as for other things that squeak. Can anyone suggest what to do, or check, before I call a lonely Maytag repairman?
> 
> Thanks!


BTW: that original, "lonely" repairman has passed on to the world of eternity.: As for the "squeak, I was inclined to say that the washer/dryer is out of balance. But you say that it is a recently developed problem. Could be a loose or worn belt engaging the pulley at the wrong angle???


----------



## sydneymath (Jan 13, 2009)

And may God rest his little soul. I'm sure you're right about that.

As for now - yes, sounds like the belt probably needs replacing. It'll be the first thing to check. 

Many thanks!! I'll post a follow-up!


----------

